# Weekly Competition 2020-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U R U' R U R F' U F'
*2. *R' U R2 U R2 U' F2 U R' U'
*3. *U' R F2 U' R U R' U2 F2
*4. *U' R' U' R F R' U F' U2
*5. *F2 U' F R' F' U2 F2 U' F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 L B2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 R U2 R2 D L B2 U' F D U' F L' R'
*2. *U2 L2 R2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F' D' B R D L' D F2 L2 B
*3. *U2 R F2 L2 R' D2 L B2 L2 F2 U2 F' R F' R U L' U' F' D' B2
*4. *D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' F' D2 L' D' R' F2 L2 F' D' L'
*5. *D2 B2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 B2 R2 D R D2 L' F2 U R U B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' Fw2 L F L2 R B2 L2 U' R2 Fw' R' D2 U Fw' L F' D2 Uw U2 L Rw2 R' D' Uw' L2 R F' Uw L2 Rw D' Uw2 R D' Rw2 D B F2 U2
*2. *R B' F2 Uw2 L2 R B D2 F2 D2 F2 Uw' R B2 U L' Rw' R2 D' U L' Uw2 R2 Fw' D' Fw' Rw R' Uw2 R2 F2 Uw B L' B2 R F2 L B Uw2
*3. *B D2 R' Uw2 F L2 Rw' D Fw2 F' L Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw F2 L' D2 U L Fw' R' B2 R' D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' B' Fw2 D Uw L2 B2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D2
*4. *Uw' U2 Rw2 R Uw F U' Fw Uw' L' Uw2 L2 F' D Rw U F' Rw2 F U B2 F L2 Rw2 D2 B' Fw2 L2 B Fw2 Uw' U R B2 R Uw' B' L2 Uw' R
*5. *B' L' D2 U' R D U' L2 D2 Rw2 U2 L Rw' Fw2 R' U Rw' B U2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 F Rw' R2 D B2 F2 Rw R2 D' Uw L F' L2 Fw' Uw' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *L D' Fw Lw2 Uw2 B' Uw' Fw2 D' Dw Bw2 Dw' Lw Rw2 F R2 B Dw L2 B' Dw2 Lw Uw' Fw' L' B' Lw F2 Dw' Fw' Rw R Bw Fw U2 Lw2 F' R D' Rw B2 Rw Bw' R2 Uw' Rw' U' F2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw2 U2 Bw' U2 R' Fw L' Dw2 U
*2. *U' Rw2 R2 Fw Rw' D Bw2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' F' Uw2 U' R2 Dw Uw2 Rw' R B2 Lw D L2 B' Lw' D2 R D2 Uw R2 Bw' Dw2 F2 Dw F2 Rw2 Bw2 R2 Dw2 Uw L Uw Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 B Fw' Lw' R B2 Rw' B Fw Dw'
*3. *Fw F2 D' B Dw' U' F2 Rw2 F2 Dw2 Uw L' Fw F' Uw' B2 Bw2 U' L Lw Rw' U' Fw' Uw Lw2 Dw2 B Uw Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw F Uw' Bw' L Dw F' Lw' Rw2 F2 Dw Rw2 D Rw U' Rw' Uw2 B D' Uw' B' Lw2 Dw' L2 Rw2 R'
*4. *D2 Dw' Lw' Dw2 Rw B' Bw' D R' F D' Lw' Rw' B Fw' F' Dw' L' Rw' R Uw' Rw' Bw2 L2 R Fw' D' B2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 F D B' Uw L2 B L' U Fw2 R' Dw' U' Rw B D' B' Fw F' Dw Uw2 Rw2 R2 Bw Dw2 U' Bw' F' U'
*5. *Rw2 Fw Dw' B2 Fw Uw' Lw2 Fw F' L Bw2 Fw F' Rw' B Dw' B2 F2 Dw U F' U Bw' Dw L' U2 Lw2 R D Dw' U2 L Rw2 Dw R2 B2 Bw' L' Rw' Fw R' B2 F Lw2 Bw' Dw' Uw Bw D2 B2 Bw' L' Fw2 Rw2 R2 F' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 L2 2D2 U2 L2 D2 L 2U2 B2 2B2 D' 3R 2U' 2L' 2U 2R 2D 2U' F' D 2D' 2U2 L 2B' L 2F2 3R' 2R B 2B2 L' 3R2 2R R 2U L' B F 2L2 3U2 L' F2 D2 2U' 2R 2U' F 2D L' 3U' U' 2F F 2D 2L2 2U U2 3F 3U 2U' U R' D2 2D 3R2 U2 2B' L' 2L2 3R'
*2. *2R2 D' B2 3F F' R2 F' 2U 2R' 3F2 2D2 2U R 3U2 F2 3U U 3R U2 F' L R2 B2 3F2 2F 2R 3F' L 3R' 2R 2U R' 2F' 2D 3U2 2U2 U2 2B2 R B 2B2 2U2 2R D2 2D2 3U2 2U2 U F L B2 D2 2U2 2B2 2U' 2F' 2U2 2L' 2R B' 2D 3U 2U' 2R' B 2R 2D F 3R2 D
*3. *D2 2D' U2 3F2 D R 2D 3U U' 3F' 2L' R2 3F D2 2B2 D' F2 2R2 D' 2D2 U2 2R2 2F 2L2 2R2 3F' 2D U' 2B2 3F2 U' 2R' R' D2 U 2F' 3R2 3F2 2D 2U L 3R' 3U' 2U' L' 2R 2U 2B' 2R2 R2 2U' L U2 L2 3F2 D 3F' 2U2 2B' D2 L2 2D' 2B' 3U2 2B 2L' 2R' B2 2B' 3F'
*4. *2R2 2F 2D U 2B2 3R 3U' 2U' 2F2 U' R2 D 2L' 3R' B 3R2 D2 2D' 3U2 2U L' 2D' 2L2 3U2 2U' U2 F 3R2 R2 2U2 2L' B 3R' 2F 2U2 3F 3U2 2L' 3U 2B' 3U2 2U2 2L D' U' 2F2 2D2 U L2 2L 2R2 B2 2B2 2L2 B2 2F2 2L 2R' B2 2B 2F2 F' 2L2 2B2 3F 3U' 2B 2L' D' 2U'
*5. *L' 2L2 R2 3U' 2L2 D2 2B' 2D2 2R' 2B 2R U 2F2 2D' B' 3R 2D' R2 2B' 2F 2D' B 2R2 D' 2D2 U2 R2 2B D2 2U2 2F 2U2 L2 R2 2U U' R2 2D 3F2 2F' F2 L' 2L 3R' B' 2B2 2F2 R B2 D2 3F2 U' L2 D' 2U' 2B' L2 3R' D' 3U2 B2 U 2B2 2D 2U' U2 F' D' U' R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R D2 3U' 2L2 3D' B2 2B2 3B' F2 L2 B2 F2 R 2D2 2F 2U B' 2B 2D2 3B 2D' 2R2 D2 2R 3D2 2B 3R' B' 3U' B2 2F D2 3L 3R 2R' 2D B' U 2F2 D2 3R B 3B 3D2 2U L2 2B 2F 2D' B' L2 2L R 3F 3U 3L2 2R F' D 3B2 3R' F2 U 2R 3D' 2R D 3D2 3U U' 3R' 3F D' R2 2B' 2R 3U2 R' 2D 2B' L2 3F 3L' 2B' 2L2 3R' 2D' L' 2L 3L' 2D2 F' 3U' L2 F' 2L2 R F2 3L' R'
*2. *U' 2B' 3B 2F' U L R' 2U 2B D U2 2L' 3L' 3U2 3B D2 L' 3U' 3B2 3F2 2D' 2U 2B2 D2 3U' 2R' 3U' F2 L' 2U U' 3L 2D 3F F2 2R 3F2 D 3U 3R 2U R' 2B' 2L 3D' 3L 3B U 3F' 2R2 2F 2D 3U L2 2L 3L' 3R 2R2 3D' L 2R B 2F 3U2 F D 3D' 3F' R2 3B' F' D' 2L2 3R2 F D 2L' 2B' 3F 2D B' 3B' 2F L2 3F' F2 3L2 2R R' B2 3L D' 3U2 3L2 3D2 3B' 2R 2U' 2B' 2U2
*3. *F2 L 3B2 F2 D' 2U 3B2 2U' U2 3R' 3B2 3F' L' U' 2L' F 2D2 2B2 3F F' 3U2 2U' 2B 2F' L2 F 3L 2R' R 2F' L2 3B' F 3R 3F' L2 2L' 3L2 3R2 B2 3D2 2F2 2D2 2L2 R 2D' F 2U' 3L2 2B 3R' 2B' U2 L2 B2 F' L2 B' L 3R D L' 2R' 3U 2L' 3F2 2D2 B2 2F F 3D' L' 2R2 2D2 U F 3R' 3B' D 3R2 B' L2 2B' 2L 3F2 2F 3D L 3D' 2U' U 3F L' 3L 2D2 3U' 3F L D2 3B'
*4. *B2 2L 2R2 U2 B' D' 2L2 3D U L 3U2 B' 3F 3L2 D' 2R 2B2 3R' B' 2L2 3R' 2F' 2D L' 2R 2B 2F2 L 2L2 R D L 2U' 3L' D 3F' D' 3L2 3R' D' 3F' 3U' 3L 2R' 3B 2L' R B2 2L B' 2B2 3F 2F2 L 3L' R 3D' 2F 2L 2R' B L' 2L' 3L2 3R' 2B2 3D B' 2F2 2U' 2L' 3R' B' D 3U2 2U' U' 3B2 3L2 2U L2 2R2 3D' 2U2 R B' 3R' 2U F2 U 2R2 3B' U' 2B F2 2U' B2 F 2L' 2R
*5. *L 3F2 D 3F' 2D' 3D' 2F' R2 3U 3L2 3B D' 3U U2 3R' R2 3F2 R' 2B 2L' 2R 3U 2U 3B L2 3U 2L' 3B2 3F2 2L' 2R2 F' 2D' F 2L 3F' 3L2 2R' 2D2 F 3U' 2U 3L' 3R' 2D' 3U2 2B2 3D' 3F2 2U 2L 3R' 3U2 2B2 3L 2F L' 3R2 2B2 2U2 L' 2L' 3R 3B2 L2 2U 2R 2D L 3D' 2L 3F U R' D2 R2 2F' 2L 2U 3B2 2R2 2U2 B' 2D F 3U L2 2R' 2B2 F2 2D 2B' 3L 3R' R2 3U 2U 2L' 2B' 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R
*2. *F' R' U' F' R2 U F' U2 R
*3. *R2 U' R U' F U' F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D B2 D F' D2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 F R' D' F2 L2 F2 D2 R' Fw' Uw
*2. *L' F B2 U' L' U D2 B2 D' R D2 B' U2 D' R2 B D2 F R' U2 L Fw Uw'
*3. *D2 U R2 F D' F' B' R B' U2 B2 L R F' L2 U' L F' B2 D' Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' U' L2 F Rw' Uw Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' D2 B' D Uw U2 B2 D U Rw2 B' U' Rw' B2 F Rw' U' F2 D Rw U' Rw' Fw F' D F Uw2 U' R'
*2. *R' U2 B' Fw' Uw' B D2 U' Fw2 L U' B2 D' F Uw' U' F2 Rw2 R F2 L2 Rw R2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L2 F2 U F' U Fw' Rw2 D R' B R' Fw2 D'
*3. *Rw F2 Rw' D2 Uw B Uw' Rw Fw' Uw L' Rw R' B2 F2 L2 U2 Fw2 L D L R U Rw R B' F' D' U F L2 B' U2 B2 Fw2 F D' U F' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Fw' L' Lw2 D2 B2 Bw' Fw2 L Lw2 U Bw Rw' D2 B' Dw2 Lw' B Uw' U' B2 Fw D B Fw' F' L U' Rw2 Dw' Uw L' Bw2 Lw D Dw2 L' Bw2 F L' U2 Lw' U2 Rw' Uw' U' R2 Bw Fw Rw' F Lw Uw' U2 Bw' F' R' B' Uw Bw'
*2. *Fw' D B2 D B2 Fw' U R2 Dw' R' F2 Rw' U2 L2 F Dw Uw2 L Rw' D' Dw2 B2 F2 L U2 Bw' Dw Rw2 F2 U L2 Lw D' Bw2 Lw' Dw Fw' Dw U R' Dw' U2 L' Lw' Dw' R' Dw Uw' U Fw U Lw2 D2 F2 R2 B' Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw2
*3. *D L D L R2 B U2 Lw2 Bw Fw Lw' R' U2 Fw' F D2 B2 Bw2 Lw R2 B2 Fw F2 Uw B D2 Lw Uw' Rw D2 R' D B Bw2 Dw2 Fw' F2 Lw F2 L' U R2 Bw2 Fw D' F R2 D B2 F2 L Rw' R' Fw' Rw' D Uw B2 Bw2 Fw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 L2 3R 2R2 2D 2F' U2 2R B2 2B' 3R2 F' U' B' L2 2B2 D2 2R B' 3U 3F2 3U2 R' B2 2B2 F' 2R2 D L2 2R R 3F' F2 2R 2D' 2R2 2B' 2D2 U' L 3F R 3U' 2R 2D' 2R 2B2 3R U 2L 3R 2R2 R 2D 2B' 3F 2D R2 3U' 3R2 2U B' 2D 2U' 2F 3U L 2B 2U 2L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D' 2B2 R D' 2R2 2F D2 3U2 3L 2R2 R' 2D2 3R' D' 3U' L' 3L 3B' 2F2 F' U2 B' 3R D' L2 2R 3U2 3L 3R' R' 2F2 2R2 3U2 2F2 2L B2 2B' D 2D' 3D2 L 3D 3F 3L D' 2U2 3B' 3D' U2 B 3B' D' 2B2 3D U2 B2 3R' D2 R D 2F L 2R F 2R' D' 3D2 2U L 3R' 2F' 3R2 D U' R2 2B 3B' F' 3L 2U2 3L 3U' 3L2 U' 3R2 R' 2B 3B2 L2 2B D2 L' 3L' 2R B' 3L' 2B 2F2 D2 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R L B2 D' R' U2 F' U' F' U' R' F2 B R' F L R D R' F' Rw Uw2
*2. *R B' L' B F2 D' L U2 B' U2 B D F D L' U' L' B' D' U2
*3. *B' F2 L B' F L2 U D' F2 B D' R F R2 U D' L2 R D' L D Rw' Uw2
*4. *U L U F2 L B2 F U2 R D2 B' F R2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 D F2 Rw' Uw'
*5. *D2 B' F' R2 U2 B2 F' R2 U D' L D2 F' U2 L2 F D' F' U R' U Fw' Uw2
*6. *D2 B F' U2 B2 R D2 F2 U' R' B2 U B' L' U' L' R' U' R L2 Fw Uw2
*7. *L B2 D B2 L' F' L U2 L F' U2 R U L2 U D' R L' U' D R Fw Uw
*8. *U L2 D2 U' R' B' U2 R F L F D2 L' D2 B' F2 D' R2 U F' Uw2
*9. *R2 L' U F D2 U' B' L2 U B L' F' L2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*10. *D U2 L2 R2 U' D R L' U2 B' L R2 F L2 B D' B F' L' U' Rw' Uw2
*11. *D L B' F2 D F2 U2 B' F D F2 R2 U' R' D' B F U2 B' U2 Fw' Uw2
*12. *L' F L2 U' F' B L D R U' L D' R2 L D2 U2 F U' D' L2 U2 Fw
*13. *U F2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 F R' U2 L' R D2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' B U2 F' Rw Uw2
*14. *U' F B R L D L2 R2 F2 D' F' L' U' B2 F L' F2 D' R2 B U Fw' Uw'
*15. *L D2 L' D F' D R' L' B' D' U2 F U' B D R2 L F2 D2 L U2 Rw Uw2
*16. *U' D2 L' F' L' D' R L B U' L D' L' D2 F2 L2 B2 F U' Fw' Uw2
*17. *R' L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 R F' B2 U L B' U2 B2 F2 Rw
*18. *B F2 L' D2 F2 U2 D R' U' F' U' D' R B2 R2 B2 F' L' F' Rw Uw2
*19. *D B F2 R L U2 F U' F R L2 D' U' L F2 L' U' F' D2 U2 L Uw2
*20. *U2 F' L B F2 U F2 D' L' R D' B2 U' D L2 F B D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*21. *U D2 R' L' U' R2 L' B R2 B R2 F2 B2 R2 D' F B L' R2 D2 Rw Uw2
*22. *D' U' L' B F D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' B L R B' F' U F D' Fw Uw2
*23. *U' R B2 L' U L2 R D B2 R F' B' L' D' B R L2 D2 U B Rw2 Uw
*24. *L' D2 F D2 F' U' R' F2 B U B' U R2 U2 F' B2 R F' R D2 R2 Fw' Uw
*25. *U D' B' D2 R' U2 R' U' R' F' D U' R' B2 L2 U R2 D R' L D Rw' Uw
*26. *R U2 L' U R' D' U B' F' R B2 R U2 D L2 F' L U2 R' D2 Fw Uw2
*27. *D2 B2 F D L F B' R D2 B2 L' U F' L' D F2 L2 R' B' R U' Fw' Uw'
*28. *U L2 B R2 U R2 D2 L' R' U F' B2 U' D2 R F' D F' B' D L Fw' Uw'
*29. *U D' L' B2 D U' F' L2 F' U F' U2 R2 U' F' D U' F B2 D2 Fw
*30. *L2 D' F2 R D' F' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R F' R2 B' L' F2 D B Rw' Uw'
*31. *R2 D L' D U R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' R B R' L2 B' U' D B' Rw Uw'
*32. *L2 U F' L R F R2 B' F' L D' L' U' R2 B2 R2 L F R' F2 L Fw
*33. *F U2 R' D2 B U2 L2 F U2 D L' R F L' R2 B' F R2 L2 D' Fw'
*34. *F B2 L D2 R B2 F2 L F2 D L2 D F U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R L2 Fw' Uw
*35. *U B' U' L' B2 R' D2 F U F' B U' F2 B' L' U2 F2 U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*36. *L' F B' D' R U D B F2 L2 U2 R' D' U L' U L D2 B R2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *D R2 D' B R2 F L2 R2 B2 D' L U2 R' U2 D L D2 R' B Rw Uw2
*38. *R F B' R U' F' R D2 U' L' F U' D' F R' B2 R' F R2 L2 Fw Uw2
*39. *B' L2 D U L2 F' R B2 L2 F' D' R D2 B' F R D' U F' U Fw' Uw
*40. *D' B R2 D F' D2 U2 R' F B2 U' L2 R' F D2 U F U' F B
*41. *R' B2 F U2 L2 U' B' D U' R' B2 R2 F' U R2 F' B D' L2 R' B Rw2 Uw2
*42. *U D' F2 R F' U2 F2 L' U' B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F L D' R D' R2 L' Fw' Uw
*43. *R B' R L2 D2 R U F U' L2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' L U Fw Uw
*44. *R D2 L R U F' L2 B' R L F' D2 B' F2 U2 D' L B F2 Rw
*45. *B D2 R2 D R2 L' F2 U2 F' L' D2 F' U L2 U' D2 F U R Fw Uw2
*46. *R' D2 B' L2 D' F2 B' L' D2 B2 F2 L2 U B' U' D R B' F' U L Fw Uw
*47. *U F R D L F2 R' B2 F L D' F2 D L' R F2 D R' B' D'
*48. *F' R' U' L2 F2 U B R' D' F2 L' B L B2 D F2 L2 U L R2 Fw' Uw'
*49. *R2 B' F' D F2 D U' L2 B' F' D2 F U' F B2 R' B2 L' B2 Rw Uw'
*50. *R' F B D' B2 L' F2 L' U2 L' B2 U2 B2 D U' L' D' R2 U2 R
*51. *R2 D B D' B U' L F U' R' D' B' R2 U' F R' F' B2 D Rw
*52. *R2 L D' F B' R' D R2 F B' D2 L U B2 R U' B' U' F B2 U Fw' Uw'
*53. *R2 U' B R' U' D L' B R D F2 D' F U' L F L D' B' L Fw' Uw
*54. *F2 U2 B' D' L' R2 B2 L' R U' B2 L2 D' R L B2 D B2 U F Rw Uw'
*55. *B R' D R' U L D F' D' B2 L2 U' D2 L' U' D2 R U2 B Rw Uw2
*56. *B2 U' B' F D' L2 B2 U2 R U' D L D2 B F2 R' L2 F2 R U' Rw Uw2
*57. *B' U2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 U2 B2 F' L' D' L U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L R2 F' Rw Uw2
*58. *D' B2 L B L2 R D2 U R U L R2 D' U' L2 B D' R2 D R' L' Fw Uw
*59. *D' L' D' L' F' L2 D' L F2 R B L U' B D' F' B' L B2 R' Fw' Uw'
*60. *U2 D R' F U' D' L B2 F' R' B2 D F R B U B' U2 R' Fw Uw'
*61. *D2 R U L F U D L R' B L2 D2 F L2 F2 L' R' B R' F Rw2 Uw
*62. *D' L B' L F' L R B R2 F' D F B2 L D2 B' R2 B2 R Fw Uw2
*63. *L U B D' U2 B2 D2 B L2 D U2 F R2 D2 R2 L2 F L2 D Rw' Uw2
*64. *B' F' U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 R' U' D L2 U' D L' F L2 B U2 L' Uw
*65. *L2 R D2 F' R' U' R' D' F2 B2 L R F' U2 F' U' F2 D L U
*66. *L2 B2 D' B L2 D U R' D2 L' U R L2 U' D2 R2 U' D' B' L2 Uw
*67. *L2 U D' B2 D' L B' R2 L' D' B F2 D' L B' L2 R2 U2 F2 D F' Rw' Uw
*68. *F2 R2 U L U' D' F B L' B D2 U' B2 D2 U' B R U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*69. *R L U B2 D2 B U R' L D2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 U' B' F2 D' F Rw2 Uw
*70. *L' D' U B F' L2 U2 L' D B2 U L F B2 R U2 R U' F D' Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F' D U2 L' B2 U' F' U2 L' R
*2. *U B' D F' U2 D2 F2 R2 D R' B L B2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2
*3. *B U2 L2 U2 B L2 B2 F L2 F2 L2 R' U B2 L U2 B L D B
*4. *L U L' F2 D2 R D L' F D' F2 U B2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2
*5. *D2 F2 L2 B' L2 U2 F U2 B U2 F' L' B2 U F2 D B L2 R U F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D B' R2 U B D R F2 D F2 L'
*2. *R' D2 U2 B2 L D2 R' B2 F2 R B2 U' B' U R' U2 B2 L2 R' U' R'
*3. *U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R U2 B D' U R2 B' F2 L2 F'
*4. *L2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R' B' R' B2 F2 R D' U' F' R' U'
*5. *D2 L2 D2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R B2 L' D L' B2 D B2 L' B D2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 D U2 R U B F L' B' F' R' F2 U'
*2. *R2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 L' R' F' R F D L2 F' L2 B2
*3. *F D2 F R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F D2 L2 U' R' B2 R' F2 L2 B R U F
*4. *B' L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 B2 R2 F D2 R B D2 L2 F' R B U' B' F
*5. *L' U F R L D' F R U' B U R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 B D2 U2 B F2 D2 F U2 L2 B' U' L B' U2 L' F L' F' D' L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F' D U B' D2 B' D' R D2 U B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R' B' U2 L B2 U2 L F L2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' F' R' U R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 D2 R' B L' D L' U F' B U R2 B2 U F2 U D R2 U R2 D2
*4. *Fw2 F2 D2 Fw2 L Fw' Uw' F' D L' Uw2 B Fw' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R' Fw Rw2 D Rw F' U L Fw2 L' U Fw2 D Uw2 U F R D' Uw' U' B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F' R F' U F' R F' U'
*3. *D2 F2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B' L F2 L D R F L' B R2
*4. *Fw2 Rw2 R D2 B2 R Uw B2 U F R' B Uw2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw B' Fw' F' U2 L B' Fw' L' Rw R2 Fw' F2 L' Fw F R D Uw' B2 D R D2 F'
*5. *D B D Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw Fw L' Lw' Uw' F L' Uw' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Rw D2 U' L' B' Bw U' L' Uw' B R' Dw' Fw2 U' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 F' D U' Bw Uw2 L2 D' Dw2 U' L Uw L' Fw2 U' Bw2 F R' U R2 D2 F D2 Uw2 U' Fw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' R U2 R2 F R' U' R2 U'
*3. *U B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 L' B' D' U2 B2 U R F U' R' F
*4. *Fw2 R B Fw' L Rw Uw2 U2 F' D Uw B' L' U' R' F2 D2 B Fw D Rw R2 B2 F Uw' Fw' L' B F L' Rw' U L B Fw2 U Rw' F' Rw' D
*5. *Bw Uw2 Rw Uw' F D' Dw' U' Fw' D Fw' Uw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw L R' Fw' Lw' R Bw' F2 D B' Dw' Uw R' Bw' Fw R2 B' F U2 L Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R' D L Fw2 Uw2 U B' F' Dw' L' Fw Uw U' B L2 F' R2 Uw' F2
*6. *L2 3R2 U' B2 F' 2U' 3F' L R' 2F2 3U' 3F D2 3U2 3R B2 2R' 2D2 3R' 2U2 R 2D' B F' 2R2 D2 2L' D R2 U' B' 2B 3F2 2F 3R' D R2 U 2F2 2R 2D 3F' F 2L2 2D' 3U 2U 2F2 L' 2L' 2F' L2 3R 2R 2D2 2F' 3U' R' F 2U' R' 2F' 2L2 2F' F' 3U2 2R' 2U2 U2 2B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F R' U' R F2 U' F
*3. *L2 B' R2 F U2 B D2 F' R2 F L2 D' F L B D' L R' F' D F
*4. *L2 B L2 F2 R' F2 Rw R B' Fw L' B2 Rw D2 B Fw2 F' L2 D Fw F U Rw2 Uw U Rw U2 F' U' L U' Fw2 L2 F2 Uw' B Fw2 D' Uw' B
*5. *Lw' U' B' Bw2 Lw U2 Bw' Dw B2 R2 F2 D L2 Fw2 L Rw2 B2 Fw U2 F2 Uw B2 U' Fw2 Uw Lw U B2 L' B' Fw U' F Lw Dw U B Bw2 R' Uw Fw2 Dw B L2 F Dw U2 Rw2 F Uw2 Fw U2 Rw' Uw Rw' U2 B Fw L' B
*6. *L F L 3F2 2L' 3R' 2R2 3U' 2B 2F' 2R2 D' 2D 3U 2U U2 F' 2R' F' L2 2R U' F' U' 3R 2U U2 3R 2D2 2U2 3F 2L 2R R2 B2 3U2 L' U 3R' 2R D' 2R2 R B2 2B2 3F' 3R2 2B' R' 2U2 2L2 D2 U 2B' L2 3U 3R' 2D 2B 2F2 2U 2L 2F2 L' 2R R' U' L2 B' 2F'
*7. *B 3F D 3R 3U2 2U R2 2F2 3L' 3D2 3U' 2B' 3F2 F2 2L2 2R D' 3L 2D2 2U 2B2 R' 2B 3F 3R F R 3B2 D' 3L' 3B' 3F' L' 2L 3L' 2R' R 3U' B2 2L' D 2D' U 2F2 F2 D' U' 3B R F' 3L 2B' 3B L' 2L R B' 2F 3L 3F 3U2 U2 B 2D' B 2F U' L' 2R2 U2 B' 2L' 3B2 D' 3F2 3U' R D2 U' B' U2 2B2 3F D' 3R 3F F' 2D' 3D2 3U 3L2 R2 2F 3R' 2D2 B' 2B D 2R2 R'

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR0+ DL4- UL0+ U6+ R3- D4- L4+ ALL2- y2 U1+ R0+ D1+ L2+ ALL3+ DL 
*2. *UR6+ DR5- DL4+ UL5- U4- R1- D4+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R1+ D2+ L4- ALL4- DL 
*3. *UR3- DR5+ DL5+ UL3- U3+ R3- D6+ L4- ALL5- y2 U5+ R1+ D3- L4- ALL2- UR DR UL 
*4. *UR0+ DR2+ DL3- UL3- U2+ R1- D2- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R5- D4+ L3+ ALL1+ UL 
*5. *UR3- DR4- DL0+ UL1+ U6+ R4+ D2+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R2+ D2+ L1+ ALL1- UR DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L R' B' R' B' L l r u'
*2. *U R U' L' B R' L' B' l r' b
*3. *U R B' U' L B' U l' u
*4. *U L' B R' B L' U' B l' r' b'
*5. *U R' L' U B R L' U' R' r' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-5, 5)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 3)
*3. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (4, -3) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 1) /
*5. *(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) / (0, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L' R' L' U' L U B' R L
*2. *R L B R B R' U L' U' B' R'
*3. *R B R U R L' R' B L R L
*4. *U L B' R' B L' U B' R' L B'
*5. *R U R' U B' U' R' B' R L U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U2 F R' U' F2 U' R' U2
*3. *B2 U F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L U2 B' R' B2 U L B' L2 D'
*4. *L' Rw2 R U L D' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D F R' Uw2 Fw' R U2 R Uw L2 Rw R' D' L' Rw D2 B' L' U2 F U B D' U2 Rw' D' U R' Fw U2 Fw
*5. *L B' Bw2 Fw' D Bw' Uw B' F Lw2 D' Bw' Rw' F U' Fw D' Rw D L Dw' Bw Lw2 U Bw' F Uw Lw Fw F D L' D2 Uw' Fw' U2 L' Rw' R2 Dw2 Bw' F' R2 B' D2 Dw B Lw' R' Uw B Bw F2 U2 L' Rw R' B' R2 Uw
*OH. *U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U L' R2 U2 F U2 B R' D2 U' L2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR1+ DL0+ UL1- U2+ R3- D4+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U3- R2+ D3+ L1+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B R L' R L' B R r' u
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (4, 4) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, -4) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 1)
*Skewb. *L R L' U R' U R L' R' U' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R f' r R B L' b l' r' R' B R' F' L' R B' F'
*2. *B L' b' l b f' l' b' B R F L' B' R F' L' B R' B
*3. *R F l r' b' f r' b' L R B L R' B' L' F R
*4. *R B L' r' b' l b' R B L F' L' B' R' F
*5. *l' L' r' b r' b l' b F' R' F' L' F' R' B' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Rw' Bw U L Bw' Uw L' Bw R' B Uw' Lw Uw Lw' Uw' Lw Bw' Lw Bw' u l r
*2. *Uw R' Bw L R' Uw B Rw' U Bw' R Bw Rw' Bw' Rw' Uw Bw Rw' r
*3. *Bw Uw' Rw' R B' Rw' U Lw L Rw U Lw Uw Lw Rw' Bw Rw u r
*4. *Lw' Bw Rw Uw B Uw' Lw U L R' B' Rw Bw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw Uw Rw Lw r b'
*5. *Uw' Lw' U' Lw Rw' Lw' U' Rw' R' B' Lw Rw Lw Bw Rw' Uw Rw' Bw Rw' u'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L2 U R U R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 U L2 D R D R2 D L U2 R U L2 D2 L U R3 D L2 U R U L D R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D3 L3 U2 R3 D L2 U R U L2 D2 R D L U2 R D R D L U R U2 R D3 L U3 L D3 R U3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L D2 L U2 R D R D L U R D R U L U R U L3 D R D L U R2 U L2 D3 R2 U3 R D L D R U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L D L U2 R D L D2 R3 U L U L2 D R D R U2 R D L2 U2 L D R U R D2 L D R2 U L U L D R U R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R3 U L3 U2 R3 D L D L U R D2 L U L U R U R D2 L2 D R U3 L D R2 D2 L2 U2 R U R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F B' L D F' L2 B D F L' D2 R B2 L U2 D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L U2 F R2 D L' R B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R B2 F2 R' F' R' F U R2 D2 F L2 U L' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B L2 F' R' F' D' F2 B2 R B2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' D R' D' R2 D' R' B' L R' D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R D2 F' R F B D2 L' B' R2 D F2 U' D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2
*2. *R' F2 D' R D2 R L2 U L2 F' U2 R' U2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 D2
*3. *U F D2 L B2 U2 R2 F' U' L' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2
*4. *L2 F L2 U2 F' D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R' B' L' R2 D2 B F2 R
*5. *F' D' B' U2 R L2 B2 U2 R' B' U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' D2 R2 B2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UF UL UB UL UF UR LB UL UB UL UB RF UF UL UB UR UL LB RF UF RF RB UB UL UF UR UB RB LF UL UB UR RF RB LF DB LB DR RB DR RB DF RF DL DB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR UF+ RF UF+2 LF+2 UL UB DR- DF+ DR+ DF DR RB+2 UR+ RB UR RB+ UR+2 UB UR UB+2 DR+2 RB DR RB+ DF+
*2. *UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UR UL UB UL UF LB UL UF UR UB UR LB RF UR UB UL RF RB UR RF UF RB LF UF RF UR UB UL UF RF UF LF UL DB RB DF RF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+2 UB LB- RF DF RF+2
*3. *UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UF UR UL UF UL UB UL LB UL UF UR UB UL LB UB RF UF UL UB LB RB UB RB LF UL UF RF UR UB RF UR RB UR DR RB DB DL LB DR DB RB DL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UB+2 LF+ DL+
*4. *UF UB UR UB UR UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UL UF LB UB UR UF RF UR UB UL UF UB LB RF UR UF UB LB RB UR RB LF UL UF UB UR UL RF UF DL LB DB DL DB DR DF DR DF DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+2 LF UF-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB-2 DL+ DF+2 RF- DL LB UB+2 RB+ UB+ RB+2 RF+ UR+ DF DL-
*5. *UR UL UB UL UF UL UF UB UR UF UB UR UB UR LB UB LB UB RF UF UL UB UL UB UR UL RF UF RF RB UB LF UL UF LB UL LF DB LB DR RB UR UF DB DR DF RF DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UF+ LB+2 RF UF+2 UB LB-2 DB-2 DL LF+2 DB+2 DR+2 DF+ LF DR+ UR UL+2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 12, 2020)

Thiw seek I set a PB, competed (really, not just dnfd some) in 29 events. DNF:ed 6/7-bld but both were extremely close.
I only have puzzles for 29 events (I don't count feet) and I don't think I will do this again.

I am really awed by Hanns who (if I am not wrong) has done all events (and just 1 dnf) in one week.
I don't think even Mike has that now with all the new events (but many times earlier)

Phew.

EDIT:
I was so tired so I "forgot" about some more flaws. I dnf-ed another three events by not doing all attempts. (Mega, 7x7 and MTC)
So not as impressive, still almost ten hours solving time. Well, perhaps another time (but no).


----------



## Jacck (Oct 12, 2020)

MatsBergsten said:


> I am really awed by Hanns who (if I am not wrong) has done all events (and just 1 dnf) in one week.



Not only one DNF  Here's my post in week 2020-15:


Jacck said:


> Did all attempts this week, only 4 DNF: the 7bld, one 4 bld, one 5bld and one out of 6 in multibld.
> Definitely better than 2020-01 when I had a success in 33/34 events, too, but with 9 DNF and 4 DNS.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 13, 2020)

Did all my attempts, 0 DNF. I have hardware only for 9 events


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2020)

Results for week 41: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, OriginalUsername, and quing!

*2x2x2*(97)
1.  1.74 OriginalUsername
2.  1.90 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.94 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.98 NathanaelCubes
5.  2.06 Cubing Forever
6.  2.31 aidenkimm
7.  2.33 Jam88
8.  2.47 quing
9.  2.48 Magdamini
10.  2.51 JoXCuber
11.  2.54 Luke Garrett
12.  2.55 BraydenTheCuber
13.  2.64 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  2.74 Christopher Fandrich
15.  2.78 Conner D.
16.  2.88 NewoMinx
17.  2.89 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  2.96 Dylab is nub
19.  2.98 SpiFunTastic
19.  2.98 oliver sitja sichel
21.  3.08 Rafaello
22.  3.20 mihnea3000
22.  3.20 BradenTheMagician
24.  3.22 Micah Morrison
25.  3.28 EliteCuber
26.  3.32 turtwig
27.  3.37 ObscureCuber
28.  3.40 tJardigradHe
29.  3.44 Heewon Seo
30.  3.45 Dream Cubing
31.  3.52 Antto Pitkänen
32.  3.55 twoj_stary_pijany
33.  3.57 VJW
34.  3.68 Kylegadj
34.  3.68 Fred Lang
36.  3.74 ElephantCuber
37.  3.87 ichcubegerne
38.  3.88 wearephamily1719
39.  3.90 João Vinicius
40.  4.01 jvier
41.  4.10 FaLoL
42.  4.13 trangium
43.  4.14 [email protected]
44.  4.18 bennettstouder
45.  4.19 Liam Wadek
46.  4.21 sigalig
47.  4.23 d2polld
48.  4.27 Cooki348
49.  4.32 lumes2121
50.  4.40 abhijat
51.  4.41 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  4.55 fun at the joy
53.  4.58 breadears
54.  4.63 BMcCl1
55.  4.66 50ph14
56.  4.68 MattP98
57.  4.72 VIBE_ZT
58.  4.79 abunickabhi
59.  4.84 DGCubes
59.  4.84 White KB
61.  4.90 vishwasankarcubing
62.  4.94 kaden D.
63.  5.00 swankfukinc
64.  5.04 oliverpallo
65.  5.19 John Benwell
66.  5.41 Brady
67.  5.43 Ghost Cuber
68.  5.51 MarixPix
69.  5.66 Ianwubby
70.  5.67 OriEy
71.  5.68 UnknownCanvas
72.  5.79 Ian Pang
73.  5.80 dhafin
74.  5.89 nicholas the cuber
75.  5.93 2019DWYE01
76.  6.01 HippieCuber
76.  6.01 GAN CUBER
78.  6.05 PikachuPlayz_MC
79.  6.36 PingPongCuber
80.  6.70 nevinscph
81.  6.83 YaleZ1023
82.  6.98 Skewb_Cube
83.  7.09 HKspeed.com
84.  7.15 l0lIb0y
85.  7.17 OwlDragon
86.  7.47 RiSha
87.  7.60 MarkA64
88.  7.90 Mike Hughey
89.  7.95 LostGent
90.  8.13 Ninja208
91.  8.43 Jrg
92.  8.70 Jacck
93.  8.89 Rubika-37-021204
94.  9.59 sporteisvogel
95.  12.58 SanArg
96.  13.45 MatsBergsten
97.  24.85 Joshua smith the cuber


*3x3x3*(130)
1.  7.18 Luke Garrett
1.  7.18 Legomanz
3.  7.69 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8.05 tJardigradHe
5.  8.09 Khairur Rachim
6.  8.15 Heewon Seo
7.  8.16 PratikKhannaSkewb
8.  8.41 Micah Morrison
9.  8.59 Magdamini
10.  8.76 thecubingwizard
11.  9.24 Christopher Fandrich
12.  9.54 cuberkid10
13.  9.67 NewoMinx
14.  9.70 NathanaelCubes
15.  9.81 Keenan Johnson
16.  10.00 vishwasankarcubing
17.  10.02 quing
18.  10.17 BradenTheMagician
19.  10.19 Coinman_
20.  10.21 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  10.27 ichcubegerne
22.  10.43 twoj_stary_pijany
23.  10.46 mihnea3000
24.  10.67 DGCubes
25.  10.69 jvier
26.  10.75 fun at the joy
27.  10.76 Kylegadj
28.  10.78 aidenkimm
29.  10.80 Dream Cubing
30.  10.95 GenTheThief
31.  10.97 MCuber
32.  11.09 FaLoL
33.  11.11 ObscureCuber
34.  11.19 Rafaello
35.  11.25 BMcCl1
36.  11.28 Cooki348
37.  11.46 MattP98
38.  11.47 typeman5
39.  11.54 oliver sitja sichel
39.  11.54 Fred Lang
41.  11.57 JoXCuber
42.  11.63 abhijat
43.  11.66 EliteCuber
44.  11.79 abunickabhi
45.  12.24 Antto Pitkänen
46.  12.33 LostGent
47.  12.38 sigalig
48.  12.47 Brady
49.  12.57 VJW
50.  12.59 turtwig
51.  12.72 trangium
52.  12.87 Jam88
53.  12.93 lumes2121
54.  13.07 d2polld
55.  13.08 ican97
56.  13.10 MarixPix
57.  13.18 wearephamily1719
58.  13.24 Ian Pang
59.  13.44 Rollercoasterben
60.  13.53 Ghost Cuber
61.  13.58 xyzzy
62.  13.76 SpiFunTastic
62.  13.76 Ianwubby
64.  13.84 Liam Wadek
65.  13.97 riffch
66.  14.11 idris
67.  14.33 bennettstouder
68.  14.43 VIBE_ZT
69.  14.50 revaldoah
70.  14.84 nevinscph
71.  14.85 Aldy B
72.  14.86 breadears
73.  15.07 HKspeed.com
74.  15.15 Skewb_Cube
75.  15.21 ElephantCuber
76.  15.42 [email protected]
77.  15.47 jake.levine
78.  15.58 Natemophi
79.  16.09 sascholeks
80.  16.37 Conner D.
81.  16.43 LittleLumos
82.  16.54 elimescube
83.  16.62 PingPongCuber
84.  16.89 swankfukinc
85.  17.00 John Benwell
86.  17.24 l0lIb0y
87.  17.55 OriEy
88.  17.60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
89.  17.73 Cubing Forever
90.  17.80 Moreno van Rooijen
91.  17.85 oliverpallo
92.  18.06 dhafin
93.  18.13 PikachuPlayz_MC
94.  18.24 50ph14
95.  18.26 Petri Krzywacki
96.  18.27 Triangles_are_cubers
97.  18.46 UnknownCanvas
98.  18.76 kaden D.
99.  18.86 OwlDragon
100.  18.87 bgcatfan
101.  18.90 thatkid
102.  19.04 cwirkus50
103.  19.19 anna4f
104.  19.20 Joe Archibald
105.  19.60 YaleZ1023
106.  20.58 GAN CUBER
107.  20.98 TheSlykrCubr
108.  21.50 filmip
109.  21.84 Mike Hughey
110.  22.08 MarkA64
111.  22.65 One Wheel
112.  22.79 Jrg
113.  23.65 sporteisvogel
114.  23.96 HippieCuber
115.  25.52 SanArg
116.  26.67 matt boeren
117.  26.76 Ninja208
118.  26.79 J perm
119.  27.42 swburk
120.  27.96 Awesome Cubemaster
121.  28.83 Rubika-37-021204
122.  29.08 White KB
123.  29.41 freshcuber.de
124.  31.11 RiSha
125.  31.35 Jacck
126.  37.73 MatsBergsten
127.  38.32 Ayal
128.  43.97 Caleb Rogers
129.  1:00.79 Joshua smith the cuber
130.  DNF Lim Hung


*4x4x4*(71)
1.  30.39 Heewon Seo
2.  32.32 Khairur Rachim
3.  32.35 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  32.53 OriginalUsername
5.  32.91 Micah Morrison
6.  32.97 Magdamini
7.  35.40 Luke Garrett
8.  36.00 FaLoL
9.  36.12 Dream Cubing
10.  36.15 mihnea3000
11.  37.21 NewoMinx
12.  38.19 JoXCuber
13.  39.28 turtwig
14.  40.17 fun at the joy
15.  40.30 Jam88
16.  41.13 DGCubes
17.  41.36 ichcubegerne
18.  41.88 BradenTheMagician
19.  41.95 abhijat
20.  42.58 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  43.29 jake.levine
22.  43.45 Christopher Fandrich
23.  43.70 Cooki348
24.  44.38 sigalig
25.  44.49 jvier
26.  45.24 BMcCl1
27.  46.28 wearephamily1719
28.  46.39 quing
29.  48.31 xyzzy
30.  49.08 MattP98
31.  49.29 Aldy B
32.  49.93 nevinscph
33.  50.62 abunickabhi
34.  50.71 Ianwubby
35.  51.13 MarixPix
36.  51.66 Cubing Forever
37.  51.77 swankfukinc
38.  52.38 PingPongCuber
39.  53.34 VIBE_ZT
40.  53.92 thatkid
41.  54.84 NathanaelCubes
42.  56.62 bennettstouder
43.  58.05 John Benwell
44.  59.05 [email protected]
45.  59.23 UnknownCanvas
46.  1:00.35 breadears
47.  1:00.42 ObscureCuber
48.  1:00.70 lumes2121
49.  1:01.48 ican97
50.  1:03.58 EliteCuber
51.  1:05.39 HKspeed.com
52.  1:06.73 OwlDragon
53.  1:07.93 Conner D.
54.  1:08.21 LittleLumos
55.  1:08.27 50ph14
56.  1:11.06 Triangles_are_cubers
57.  1:11.08 PikachuPlayz_MC
58.  1:12.34 SpiFunTastic
59.  1:14.13 l0lIb0y
60.  1:18.51 Petri Krzywacki
61.  1:31.31 Jrg
62.  1:32.20 kaden D.
63.  1:35.15 Mike Hughey
64.  1:41.25 sporteisvogel
65.  1:44.07 Rubika-37-021204
66.  1:47.38 SanArg
67.  1:52.30 Jacck
68.  1:55.48 anna4f
69.  1:57.67 MatsBergsten
70.  2:15.20 HippieCuber
71.  2:20.99 MarkA64


*5x5x5*(56)
1.  56.88 Dream Cubing
2.  57.48 tJardigradHe
3.  57.88 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:01.32 NewoMinx
5.  1:02.96 ichcubegerne
6.  1:03.28 Heewon Seo
7.  1:04.66 FaLoL
8.  1:05.38 Magdamini
9.  1:05.51 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:11.50 sigalig
11.  1:14.93 fun at the joy
12.  1:17.89 Luke Garrett
13.  1:18.81 jake.levine
14.  1:19.83 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:19.84 MCuber
16.  1:20.58 abhijat
17.  1:27.62 quing
18.  1:28.26 nevinscph
19.  1:32.78 VJW
20.  1:32.81 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  1:33.69 BMcCl1
22.  1:36.61 Ianwubby
23.  1:37.14 Christopher Fandrich
24.  1:38.01 Rollercoasterben
25.  1:38.16 jvier
26.  1:38.85 MarixPix
27.  1:38.86 xyzzy
28.  1:39.22 Cooki348
29.  1:42.31 PingPongCuber
30.  1:44.38 PratikKhannaSkewb
31.  1:47.32 VIBE_ZT
32.  1:49.06 swankfukinc
33.  1:51.74 BraydenTheCuber
34.  1:54.24 breadears
35.  1:58.33 UnknownCanvas
36.  2:01.74 thatkid
37.  2:09.39 Conner D.
38.  2:11.58 John Benwell
39.  2:12.28 bennettstouder
40.  2:20.60 One Wheel
41.  2:21.61 HKspeed.com
42.  2:25.05 50ph14
43.  2:28.00 Petri Krzywacki
44.  2:32.86 revaldoah
45.  2:34.05 Jrg
46.  2:39.55 Mike Hughey
47.  2:51.21 Rubika-37-021204
48.  2:58.12 sporteisvogel
49.  3:08.37 Jacck
50.  3:13.11 freshcuber.de
51.  3:48.15 White KB
52.  3:50.10 MatsBergsten
53.  3:59.63 kaden D.
54.  4:24.53 HippieCuber
55.  DNF DGCubes
55.  DNF thomas.sch


*6x6x6*(26)
1.  1:56.90 FaLoL
2.  2:01.22 ichcubegerne
3.  2:02.84 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  2:17.16 Keroma12
5.  2:24.60 nevinscph
6.  2:25.15 sigalig
7.  2:28.13 jake.levine
8.  2:42.85 xyzzy
9.  2:52.38 quing
10.  3:02.14 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  3:09.72 PingPongCuber
12.  3:20.47 Ianwubby
13.  3:23.44 swankfukinc
14.  3:25.32 MarixPix
15.  3:55.10 VIBE_ZT
16.  3:57.18 UnknownCanvas
17.  4:47.68 breadears
18.  4:58.94 Jrg
19.  4:59.67 kaden D.
20.  5:11.72 Conner D.
21.  5:13.17 Rubika-37-021204
22.  5:13.34 Jacck
23.  5:14.82 HKspeed.com
24.  5:23.48 sporteisvogel
25.  6:56.30 thomas.sch
26.  7:47.28 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(20)
1.  2:46.64 ichcubegerne
2.  3:12.71 FaLoL
3.  3:17.16 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  3:37.37 jake.levine
5.  3:37.62 sigalig
6.  4:02.31 quing
7.  4:47.34 BraydenTheCuber
8.  4:50.81 Ianwubby
9.  5:03.87 swankfukinc
10.  6:51.57 breadears
11.  7:10.45 Jrg
12.  7:38.67 Rubika-37-021204
13.  8:05.17 sporteisvogel
14.  9:36.05 freshcuber.de
15.  10:01.99 Conner D.
16.  11:16.95 kaden D.
17.  DNF Liam Wadek
17.  DNF PingPongCuber
17.  DNF VIBE_ZT
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(25)
1.  4.48 Cubing Forever
2.  6.66 OriginalUsername
3.  6.72 YaleZ1023


Spoiler



4.  9.48 abunickabhi
5.  9.94 Christopher Fandrich
6.  10.10 Khairur Rachim
7.  10.32 sigalig
8.  10.66 Magdamini
9.  12.82 fun at the joy
10.  13.06 JoXCuber
11.  13.79 MattP98
12.  14.03 turtwig
13.  14.62 RiSha
14.  15.16 Conner D.
15.  15.91 ichcubegerne
16.  18.51 nevinscph
17.  19.83 MatsBergsten
18.  20.51 kaden D.
19.  30.92 Mike Hughey
20.  34.19 EliteCuber
21.  38.41 quing
22.  54.75 Jacck
23.  1:36.34 Rubika-37-021204
24.  1:43.63 SpiFunTastic
25.  DNF nicholas the cuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  19.35 elliottk_
2.  20.90 sigalig
3.  36.89 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  37.52 abunickabhi
5.  38.65 Keroma12
6.  44.25 ican97
7.  48.68 openseas
8.  51.51 MattP98
9.  1:00.01 revaldoah
10.  1:16.73 nevinscph
11.  1:22.32 MatsBergsten
12.  1:55.93 Micah Morrison
13.  1:58.96 Cubing Forever
14.  2:04.34 Mike Hughey
15.  2:25.68 Khairur Rachim
16.  2:51.95 quing
17.  3:24.62 Rafaello
18.  3:36.79 Jacck
19.  3:39.81 VIBE_ZT
20.  3:59.86 [email protected]
21.  4:46.16 LittleLumos
22.  4:58.73 Rubika-37-021204
23.  9:24.78 freshcuber.de
24.  DNF ichcubegerne
24.  DNF filmip
24.  DNF kaden D.
24.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
24.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:42.31 ican97
2.  4:20.35 nevinscph
3.  5:08.55 openseas


Spoiler



4.  7:35.81 MatsBergsten
5.  10:48.19 Jacck
6.  11:48.64 LittleLumos
7.  59:40.62 Cubing Forever
8.  DNF kaden D.
8.  DNF sigalig
8.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:31.02 sigalig
2.  9:16.63 nevinscph
3.  14:19.28 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  15:22.56 Jacck
5.  DNF kaden D.
5.  DNF openseas


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  DNF kaden D.
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF openseas
1.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF kaden D.
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  24/33 60:00 Keroma12
2.  7/7 46:55 MatsBergsten
3.  4/4 6:09 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  4/6 25:53 Jacck
5.  3/5 12:22 openseas
6.  2/4 18:57 filmip
7.  0/2 20 kaden D.
7.  2/6 32:47 PingPongCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(71)
1.  10.59 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.59 tJardigradHe
3.  12.68 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  13.02 PratikKhannaSkewb
5.  13.18 Pranav Gadge
6.  13.38 NathanaelCubes
7.  13.44 OriginalUsername
8.  13.48 Legomanz
9.  15.57 ichcubegerne
10.  15.91 Magdamini
11.  16.37 typeman5
12.  16.95 MCuber
13.  17.30 fun at the joy
14.  17.76 jvier
15.  18.11 vishwasankarcubing
16.  18.53 FaLoL
17.  18.70 DGCubes
18.  18.79 quing
19.  19.55 JoXCuber
20.  19.60 BradenTheMagician
21.  19.61 Christopher Fandrich
22.  20.12 abunickabhi
23.  21.12 sigalig
24.  21.37 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  22.24 ican97
26.  22.52 Jam88
27.  23.15 ObscureCuber
28.  23.60 Rafaello
29.  23.70 Cooki348
30.  23.82 Brady
31.  24.36 xyzzy
32.  25.28 MattP98
33.  25.48 d2polld
34.  25.69 Moreno van Rooijen
35.  25.71 abhijat
36.  26.06 lumes2121
37.  26.34 bennettstouder
38.  27.10 MarixPix
39.  28.08 PingPongCuber
40.  28.19 revaldoah
41.  28.52 nevinscph
42.  29.16 Petri Krzywacki
43.  29.19 Liam Wadek
44.  29.66 trangium
45.  29.98 BMcCl1
46.  30.47 EliteCuber
47.  31.39 [email protected]
48.  32.49 VIBE_ZT
49.  32.78 swankfukinc
50.  33.40 Triangles_are_cubers
51.  33.46 Ianwubby
52.  33.69 breadears
53.  34.36 2019DWYE01
54.  35.23 freshcuber.de
55.  36.54 SpiFunTastic
56.  36.93 Ghost Cuber
57.  38.38 riffch
58.  40.11 PikachuPlayz_MC
59.  40.72 Mike Hughey
60.  43.92 Conner D.
61.  45.68 UnknownCanvas
62.  47.31 LittleLumos
63.  47.95 cwirkus50
64.  55.67 sporteisvogel
65.  56.13 matt boeren
66.  57.30 Jacck
67.  1:07.07 TheSlykrCubr
68.  1:14.43 HippieCuber
69.  1:20.16 kaden D.
70.  1:20.65 Rubika-37-021204
71.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(2)
1.  1:16.28 ichcubegerne
2.  7:24.14 kaden D.

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  35.90 ichcubegerne
2.  1:08.59 abhijat
3.  1:25.09 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  1:25.69 quing
5.  1:40.47 Jacck
6.  2:03.20 riffch
7.  2:08.33 freshcuber.de
8.  3:52.56 openseas
9.  4:15.81 kaden D.
10.  4:44.16 Conner D.
11.  DNF MatsBergsten
11.  DNF fun at the joy


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(7)
1.  24.67 (24, 26, 24) Cale S
2.  34.33 (33, 36, 34) Mike Hughey
3.  45.00 (48, 46, 41) riffch


Spoiler



4.  50.67 (55, 52, 45) PingPongCuber
5.  DNF (57, DNS, DNS) MatsBergsten
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) kaden D.
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Conner D.


*2-3-4 Relay*(44)
1.  42.28 Khairur Rachim
2.  42.48 tJardigradHe
3.  43.02 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  44.09 OriginalUsername
5.  46.49 Luke Garrett
6.  53.08 Magdamini
7.  54.40 Heewon Seo
8.  55.71 NewoMinx
9.  56.04 JoXCuber
10.  56.74 DGCubes
11.  56.90 Cubing Forever
12.  57.65 ichcubegerne
13.  59.32 Antto Pitkänen
14.  1:01.08 fun at the joy
15.  1:03.21 abhijat
16.  1:03.56 lumes2121
17.  1:05.28 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:05.83 wearephamily1719
19.  1:06.10 Christopher Fandrich
20.  1:09.26 quing
21.  1:10.63 Ianwubby
22.  1:12.32 MarixPix
23.  1:12.90 Cooki348
24.  1:14.30 BMcCl1
25.  1:17.12 VIBE_ZT
26.  1:17.71 bennettstouder
27.  1:22.18 nevinscph
28.  1:22.28 [email protected]
29.  1:23.19 swankfukinc
30.  1:26.13 UnknownCanvas
31.  1:32.69 OwlDragon
32.  1:36.14 breadears
33.  1:39.22 aidenkimm
34.  1:39.45 Conner D.
35.  1:41.04 50ph14
36.  1:46.58 l0lIb0y
37.  1:56.16 Mike Hughey
38.  2:04.04 EliteCuber
39.  2:06.96 sporteisvogel
40.  2:23.13 Rubika-37-021204
41.  2:24.64 kaden D.
42.  2:28.50 Jacck
43.  2:35.96 MatsBergsten
44.  3:08.27 HippieCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(24)
1.  1:47.78 Khairur Rachim
2.  1:48.18 tJardigradHe
3.  1:54.57 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  2:19.26 ichcubegerne
5.  2:24.58 BradenTheMagician
6.  2:29.24 quing
7.  2:32.42 abhijat
8.  2:42.29 Ianwubby
9.  2:43.22 Christopher Fandrich
10.  2:44.37 Cooki348
11.  2:48.96 BMcCl1
12.  2:53.11 nevinscph
13.  2:55.37 swankfukinc
14.  3:22.03 VIBE_ZT
15.  3:35.95 breadears
16.  3:48.61 Conner D.
17.  4:13.98 50ph14
18.  4:33.24 Mike Hughey
19.  4:54.13 sporteisvogel
20.  5:04.53 Rubika-37-021204
21.  5:10.58 Jacck
22.  7:04.12 HippieCuber
23.  7:34.13 MatsBergsten
24.  8:43.89 kaden D.


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)
1.  4:22.19 ichcubegerne
2.  5:24.87 quing
3.  5:28.73 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:09.99 swankfukinc
5.  6:16.50 Ianwubby
6.  7:54.59 breadears
7.  8:23.34 Conner D.
8.  9:54.68 sporteisvogel
9.  10:34.28 Rubika-37-021204
10.  15:05.24 MatsBergsten
11.  19:08.93 kaden D.


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:59.67 ichcubegerne
2.  8:43.55 nevinscph
3.  9:41.00 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  9:55.64 quing
5.  10:50.83 Ianwubby
6.  11:50.04 swankfukinc
7.  15:33.11 breadears
8.  17:29.23 Conner D.
9.  18:03.03 Rubika-37-021204
10.  19:09.82 sporteisvogel
11.  26:24.67 MatsBergsten
12.  42:16.74 kaden D.


*Clock*(40)
1.  5.31 ElephantCuber
2.  6.01 Liam Wadek
3.  6.39 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  6.47 vishwasankarcubing
5.  6.95 Magdamini
6.  7.07 MattP98
7.  7.19 BradenTheMagician
7.  7.19 Cubing Forever
9.  8.03 50ph14
10.  8.13 mrsniffles01
11.  8.37 Luke Garrett
12.  8.50 JoXCuber
13.  8.51 tJardigradHe
14.  8.90 twoj_stary_pijany
15.  9.27 Raymos Castillo
16.  9.32 Logan2017DAYR01
17.  9.78 fun at the joy
18.  9.85 OriginalUsername
19.  10.19 Triangles_are_cubers
20.  10.32 VIBE_ZT
21.  10.91 quing
22.  11.07 [email protected]
23.  11.58 Ghost Cuber
24.  11.61 ichcubegerne
25.  12.24 PratikKhannaSkewb
26.  12.52 PingPongCuber
27.  12.65 RyuKagamine
28.  13.24 Chris Van Der Brink
29.  14.02 oliver sitja sichel
30.  15.69 abhijat
31.  16.20 U_Turn_Cuber
32.  17.15 Mike Hughey
33.  17.94 abunickabhi
34.  18.72 nevinscph
35.  19.63 kaden D.
36.  22.75 swankfukinc
37.  26.90 Jacck
38.  31.33 sporteisvogel
39.  52.84 MatsBergsten
40.  DNF Micah Morrison


*Megaminx*(35)
1.  39.57 Heewon Seo
2.  40.59 Magdamini
3.  47.34 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  48.39 KrokosB
5.  51.78 Khairur Rachim
6.  58.43 Luke Garrett
7.  59.03 OriginalUsername
8.  1:03.75 abhijat
9.  1:05.72 FaLoL
10.  1:06.68 quing
11.  1:10.77 ichcubegerne
12.  1:13.97 BradenTheMagician
13.  1:14.95 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  1:23.25 turtwig
15.  1:28.67 Triangles_are_cubers
16.  1:36.01 50ph14
17.  1:38.60 swankfukinc
18.  1:41.23 nevinscph
19.  1:41.27 PingPongCuber
20.  1:44.60 Christopher Fandrich
21.  1:47.75 VIBE_ZT
22.  1:53.12 breadears
23.  2:00.93 sigalig
24.  2:06.90 Ianwubby
25.  2:12.04 Liam Wadek
26.  2:28.70 Mike Hughey
27.  2:38.20 One Wheel
28.  2:45.90 UnknownCanvas
29.  2:53.38 Conner D.
30.  3:14.64 Jacck
31.  3:22.31 sporteisvogel
32.  3:40.13 HippieCuber
33.  3:44.20 kaden D.
34.  4:45.85 Rubika-37-021204
35.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(59)
1.  2.42 Cooki348
2.  2.44 twoj_stary_pijany
3.  2.47 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  2.57 tJardigradHe
5.  2.60 50ph14
6.  2.81 Magdamini
7.  2.89 DGCubes
8.  3.14 SpiFunTastic
9.  3.33 Rafaello
10.  3.60 OriginalUsername
11.  3.80 Heath Flick
12.  3.88 Christopher Fandrich
13.  4.33 Luke Garrett
14.  4.36 JoXCuber
15.  4.40 bennettstouder
16.  4.60 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  4.70 Cubing Forever
18.  4.88 BradenTheMagician
19.  5.03 NewoMinx
20.  5.08 Antto Pitkänen
21.  5.15 João Vinicius
22.  5.33 VIBE_ZT
23.  5.34 wearephamily1719
24.  5.41 quing
25.  5.44 NathanaelCubes
26.  5.55 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  5.66 MattP98
28.  5.80 Conner D.
29.  5.84 UnknownCanvas
30.  5.90 EliteCuber
31.  6.04 ichcubegerne
32.  6.26 Micah Morrison
33.  6.39 fun at the joy
34.  6.67 [email protected]
35.  7.14 vishwasankarcubing
36.  7.41 PingPongCuber
37.  7.56 Jam88
38.  7.74 riffch
39.  7.76 Ianwubby
40.  7.97 Liam Wadek
41.  8.64 jvier
42.  8.84 abunickabhi
43.  9.23 lumes2121
44.  9.45 SanArg
44.  9.45 Mike Hughey
46.  9.61 abhijat
47.  11.30 kaden D.
48.  11.44 swankfukinc
49.  12.10 Jacck
50.  12.83 oliverpallo
51.  12.99 nevinscph
52.  13.86 sporteisvogel
53.  15.47 Skewb_Cube
54.  16.15 YaleZ1023
55.  19.36 Rubika-37-021204
56.  19.80 LostGent
57.  23.97 HippieCuber
58.  29.89 MatsBergsten
59.  DNF Ghost Cuber


*Square-1*(40)
1.  7.75 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.35 mrsniffles01
3.  10.13 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  12.32 BradenTheMagician
5.  13.36 Luke Garrett
6.  13.90 Brady
7.  14.49 ichcubegerne
8.  15.04 tJardigradHe
8.  15.04 Magdamini
10.  16.02 NewoMinx
11.  16.90 sigalig
12.  17.05 fun at the joy
13.  17.30 Logan2017DAYR01
14.  17.51 OriginalUsername
15.  18.20 50ph14
16.  18.22 Rafaello
17.  18.61 oliver sitja sichel
18.  19.43 Antto Pitkänen
19.  19.90 wearephamily1719
20.  20.05 MattP98
21.  20.14 JoXCuber
22.  20.57 20luky3
23.  21.65 DGCubes
24.  21.95 NathanaelCubes
25.  22.84 Conner D.
26.  23.20 quing
27.  23.95 PingPongCuber
28.  24.63 VIBE_ZT
29.  26.65 abhijat
30.  33.31 Jam88
31.  42.12 [email protected]
32.  44.39 Liam Wadek
33.  45.16 Mike Hughey
34.  45.47 kaden D.
35.  50.56 SpiFunTastic
36.  1:02.01 nevinscph
37.  1:07.32 Jacck
38.  1:37.09 sporteisvogel
39.  1:56.10 filmip
40.  10:36.08 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(44)
1.  2.14 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  3.62 sascholeks
3.  3.64 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  4.08 OriginalUsername
5.  4.47 tJardigradHe
6.  4.65 Luke Garrett
6.  4.65 Logan2017DAYR01
8.  4.77 João Vinicius
9.  4.81 NewoMinx
10.  4.89 VIBE_ZT
11.  5.14 ichcubegerne
12.  5.18 Rafaello
13.  5.39 Antto Pitkänen
14.  5.55 BradenTheMagician
15.  5.72 lumes2121
16.  5.80 50ph14
17.  5.93 Micah Morrison
18.  6.04 JoXCuber
19.  6.37 Triangles_are_cubers
20.  6.56 quing
21.  6.72 vishwasankarcubing
22.  6.91 fun at the joy
23.  7.08 DGCubes
23.  7.08 kaden D.
25.  7.13 SpiFunTastic
26.  7.16 NathanaelCubes
27.  7.40 Liam Wadek
28.  8.01 abunickabhi
29.  8.59 Conner D.
30.  9.50 [email protected]
31.  10.28 Ianwubby
32.  10.64 bennettstouder
33.  10.67 sigalig
34.  11.21 PingPongCuber
35.  12.08 swankfukinc
36.  12.59 YaleZ1023
37.  13.17 Mike Hughey
38.  13.99 abhijat
39.  14.40 nevinscph
40.  16.35 Jacck
41.  21.60 Rubika-37-021204
42.  23.96 sporteisvogel
43.  26.78 MatsBergsten
44.  39.79 HippieCuber


*Kilominx*(14)
1.  18.08 NewoMinx
2.  23.17 DGCubes
3.  27.90 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  28.67 Logan2017DAYR01
5.  30.74 abhijat
6.  39.44 VIBE_ZT
7.  40.14 quing
8.  59.89 Mike Hughey
9.  1:03.30 Ianwubby
10.  1:39.99 UnknownCanvas
11.  1:57.89 kaden D.
12.  2:42.45 sporteisvogel
13.  3:20.82 MatsBergsten
14.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*Mini Guildford*(11)
1.  3:55.21 OriginalUsername
2.  4:26.40 KrokosB
3.  4:26.93 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:56.46 kaden D.
5.  5:23.55 quing
6.  5:46.43 abhijat
7.  6:41.50 swankfukinc
8.  7:52.94 50ph14
9.  8:56.27 Conner D.
10.  13:26.10 sporteisvogel
11.  29:54.06 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  11.16 BMcCl1
2.  12.01 JoXCuber
3.  13.27 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  14.52 vishwasankarcubing
5.  14.79 DGCubes
6.  16.76 PingPongCuber
7.  17.40 VIBE_ZT
8.  17.89 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  27.20 abunickabhi
10.  31.53 Ianwubby
11.  33.89 thomas.sch
12.  35.17 Mike Hughey
13.  43.72 freshcuber.de
14.  44.54 kaden D.
15.  49.16 Jacck
16.  DNF bennettstouder


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  32.14 DGCubes
2.  37.21 JoXCuber
3.  37.33 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  43.70 NewoMinx
5.  44.48 kaden D.
6.  49.68 VIBE_ZT
7.  53.81 Heath Flick
8.  59.35 quing
9.  59.98 Mike Hughey
10.  1:00.18 PingPongCuber
11.  1:15.09 UnknownCanvas
12.  1:21.44 freshcuber.de
13.  1:26.07 sporteisvogel
14.  1:27.72 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  6.02 Ben Whitmore
2.  11.91 Hunter Eric Deardurff
3.  13.18 quing


Spoiler



4.  20.06 kaden D.
5.  20.25 BradenTheMagician
6.  28.31 ichcubegerne
7.  29.56 PingPongCuber
8.  32.98 sporteisvogel
9.  34.72 freshcuber.de
10.  45.90 MatsBergsten
11.  49.87 Mike Hughey
12.  4:45.55 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(2)
1.  54.93 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  18.75 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.83 ichcubegerne
3.  29.83 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  45.32 quing
5.  58.68 VIBE_ZT
6.  1:14.14 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:18.47 abunickabhi
8.  1:45.41 Mike Hughey
9.  1:58.14 freshcuber.de
10.  2:01.45 Conner D.
11.  4:25.84 Jacck
12.  6:50.71 sporteisvogel
13.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
13.  DNF kaden D.


*Curvy Copter*(7)
1.  2:30.60 kaden D.
2.  3:52.40 Gnome
3.  3:55.53 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  5:53.40 thomas.sch
5.  6:26.51 ichcubegerne
6.  6:32.96 Mike Hughey
7.  DNF VIBE_ZT



*Contest results*(151)
1.  801 ichcubegerne
2.  726 OriginalUsername
3.  722 quing


Spoiler



4.  682 Magdamini
5.  652 Luke Garrett
6.  647 tJardigradHe
7.  633 BradenTheMagician
8.  621 NewoMinx
9.  584 Khairur Rachim
10.  580 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  556 Christopher Fandrich
12.  530 JoXCuber
13.  505 fun at the joy
14.  501 sigalig
15.  479 nevinscph
16.  478 VIBE_ZT
17.  473 DGCubes
18.  462 abhijat
19.  447 Micah Morrison
20.  434 NathanaelCubes
21.  433 FaLoL
22.  428 PratikKhannaSkewb
23.  409 Heewon Seo
24.  407 Conner D.
25.  397 Cubing Forever
26.  393 Ianwubby
27.  387 Cooki348
28.  381 kaden D.
29.  377 MattP98
30.  364 Rafaello
31.  360 abunickabhi
32.  358 PingPongCuber
33.  344 swankfukinc
34.  340 jvier
35.  333 50ph14
36.  326 vishwasankarcubing
36.  326 BMcCl1
36.  326 Jam88
39.  306 bennettstouder
40.  303 Dream Cubing
41.  298 Antto Pitkänen
42.  297 Legomanz
43.  292 breadears
43.  292 [email protected]
45.  285 SpiFunTastic
46.  282 wearephamily1719
46.  282 lumes2121
48.  281 Mike Hughey
49.  280 Liam Wadek
50.  274 EliteCuber
51.  269 MarixPix
51.  269 twoj_stary_pijany
53.  266 turtwig
54.  264 MatsBergsten
55.  255 mihnea3000
56.  254 Jacck
57.  252 ObscureCuber
58.  246 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  233 UnknownCanvas
60.  225 xyzzy
61.  217 oliver sitja sichel
62.  214 MCuber
62.  214 aidenkimm
64.  211 jake.levine
65.  209 ican97
66.  205 Brady
67.  195 VJW
68.  189 sporteisvogel
69.  176 d2polld
70.  173 trangium
70.  173 Kylegadj
72.  165 ElephantCuber
73.  161 typeman5
74.  159 Fred Lang
75.  158 Rubika-37-021204
76.  150 Ghost Cuber
77.  147 revaldoah
78.  141 John Benwell
78.  141 BraydenTheCuber
78.  141 João Vinicius
81.  138 riffch
82.  134 HKspeed.com
83.  124 thecubingwizard
84.  122 cuberkid10
85.  121 LittleLumos
86.  119 Keenan Johnson
87.  115 Coinman_
88.  113 Rollercoasterben
88.  113 freshcuber.de
90.  108 Aldy B
90.  108 Petri Krzywacki
92.  105 LostGent
93.  104 GenTheThief
93.  104 Ian Pang
95.  103 thatkid
96.  100 openseas
96.  100 PikachuPlayz_MC
96.  100 sascholeks
99.  95 Jrg
99.  95 YaleZ1023
101.  92 Keroma12
101.  92 l0lIb0y
103.  91 HippieCuber
103.  91 oliverpallo
105.  90 OwlDragon
106.  87 Skewb_Cube
107.  86 Moreno van Rooijen
108.  82 Dylab is nub
109.  77 OriEy
110.  76 mrsniffles01
111.  71 Pranav Gadge
112.  69 dhafin
113.  68 idris
114.  63 White KB
114.  63 Heath Flick
116.  60 Hunter Eric Deardurff
117.  58 One Wheel
118.  56 Natemophi
119.  52 elimescube
119.  52 SanArg
121.  51 GAN CUBER
122.  50 KrokosB
123.  48 2019DWYE01
124.  45 cwirkus50
125.  42 RiSha
125.  42 filmip
125.  42 MarkA64
128.  39 anna4f
129.  36 elliottk_
129.  36 TheSlykrCubr
131.  34 bgcatfan
132.  32 thomas.sch
133.  30 Joe Archibald
133.  30 nicholas the cuber
135.  29 matt boeren
136.  28 Raymos Castillo
137.  27 Ninja208
138.  23 20luky3
139.  17 Cale S
140.  16 J perm
140.  16 RyuKagamine
142.  15 Ben Whitmore
142.  15 swburk
142.  15 Chris Van Der Brink
145.  14 Awesome Cubemaster
146.  12 U_Turn_Cuber
147.  11 Gnome
148.  8 Joshua smith the cuber
149.  7 Ayal
150.  6 Caleb Rogers
151.  4 Lim Hung


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2020)

Sorry, this is again a week late. There were some issues with some results that took a while to resolve.

151 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 141!

That means our winner this week is *RyuKagamine!* Congratulations!!


----------

